
Show HN: Xcode 8 Source Code Extension to Generate Swift Initializers - bouke
https://github.com/Bouke/SwiftInitializerGenerator
======
rezashirazian
This is very cool. For anyone who is not familiar with Swift, whatever
property variable you declare (unless it's an optional) needs to be
initialized in a constructor before the code can even compile.

With structs you get a default constructor that will take care of this for
you, however when you define a class you need to take care of this yourself.

Because of this you can find yourself writing a lot of boilerplate code,
setting variables in initializers. Having this process automated is something
that Xcode has been lacking for sometime. (that and auto generating protocol
methods when a class implements it)

struct sample: [http://imgur.com/a/wm5MO](http://imgur.com/a/wm5MO)

class sample: [http://imgur.com/a/CpWlk](http://imgur.com/a/CpWlk)

gist:

[https://gist.github.com/kingreza/edd1b449ee3e34c4a9588e678af...](https://gist.github.com/kingreza/edd1b449ee3e34c4a9588e678af6d2c6)

------
masters3d
I thought apple was going to allow to put theses on the Mac App Store.

~~~
bouke
Author here. It's correct that apps like this can be put in the App Store.
However I've not chosen to do so because my developer license is not active at
the moment. Though I do feel like the installation is quite cumbersome at the
moment.

